# Ein richtig gutes PVE MMORPG



## Nevaro (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,
ich bin neu hier im Buffed Forum und wollte mal nach euerer Meinung bzw. euren Erfahrungen fragen.
Ich hab schon sehr viele MMORPG gespielt und langsam stelle ich mir die Frage :
Was ist das beste PVE MMORPG? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleich könntet ihr mir eure Erfahrungen posten und mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Wenn dieser post im falschen Forum ist Entschuldige ich mich und würde mich darüber freuen wenn ihr es in das richtige Gebiet verschiebt.)

Mfg euer Nevaro


----------



## Junkman (28. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du nicht hier im WAR Forum fragen, da ist das PVE, ich sag mal eher "lau". Das bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf PvP,RvR.

WoW hat den besten Content aber die kommende Erweiterung spricht mich auch nicht an.

Bei den anderen hab ich keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (28. Oktober 2008)

World of Warcraft.

Und ja du bist im falschen Forum =)


----------



## Rickrolled (28. Oktober 2008)

/close pls


----------



## Auylio (28. Oktober 2008)

Statt WoW würde ich dir Herr der Ringe Online empfehlen, gefällt mir persönlich besser.


----------



## kescho (28. Oktober 2008)

wenn du wirklich neu bist bei buffed kann man diesen fehler vielleicht noch verzeihen bei war nach einen pve game fragen 
du bist mit hdro und wow besser dran welches von beiden das bessere game is kloppt euch drum user xD


----------



## Pheselo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, wie nieldich ein Neuer ^^ 

Naja, ich denke mal wenn es dir um PvE geht dann auf jeden Fall WoW... Wenn du es gerne episch magst und ruhiger und ein bisschen mit besserer Grafik dann HdRO


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Oktober 2008)

WoW oder Herr der Ringe, kommt auf das Setting an das dir besser gefällt, bei WAR bist du da leider an der falschen Adresse.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (28. Oktober 2008)

WoW, Everquest2, HDRO.

Persönlicher Geschmack entscheidet da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Oktober 2008)

ich wär ja für Diablo II   ^^

aber mag ja net jeder

PvE = WoW, HdRO

PvP = WAR, L2, Cabal usw....... da gibts auf jedenfall mehr xD


----------



## Thurgom (28. Oktober 2008)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> WoW, Everquest2, HDRO.
> 
> Persönlicher Geschmack entscheidet da
> 
> ...



Ach, ein Elysium Member. 
Grüsse von Edraithul, falls ihr uns noch kennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (28. Oktober 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Statt WoW würde ich dir Herr der Ringe Online empfehlen, gefällt mir persönlich besser.



es giebt dort auch bald eine erweiterung wo du nach Moria kannst.... was mich persönlich sehr anspricht

Tööörö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist mein 625 Beitrag xD


----------



## Stroth80 (28. Oktober 2008)

Everquest 2, HDRO, WoW

mir persönlich gefällt am besten Everquest 2, aber musste selbst entscheiden, gibt ja bei allen trialzeiten


----------



## Nevaro (28. Oktober 2008)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
Ja bin neu hier darum auch der falsche Platz aber wir waren doch alle mal unwissend oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also mein Geschmack geht in richtung Raiden mit Taktik da ich aber schon WoW ganz durch hab (End-Content durch) und das Raiden eher so abgelaufen ist das man rein is, schnell durch gelaufen is und dann extreme Item geilheit geherscht hat bin ich von WoW nicht mehr angetan...
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wie es bei den anderen MMORPG mit Ini's usw. aussieht.

Mfg Nevaro


----------



## Fredez (28. Oktober 2008)

also lotro is des beste pve game, aber des mieseste pvp (obwohl monsterplay abundzu ganz witzig is)


----------



## openyoureyes (28. Oktober 2008)

Dazu kanns nur eine Antwort geben: Vanguard

Einfach riesig, sehr nette Quests, kleinere Bugs, unverständlicherweise kaum Spieler. Schade um das wirklich geniale Spiel, aber allein (bzw. mit wenigen Leuten) machts kaum Spass.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Oktober 2008)

Würde auch sagen Vanguard, vorausgesetzt man kann Englisch, hat einen vernünftigen Rechner und spielt auf dem EU-server (Halgar).


----------



## Nevaro (28. Oktober 2008)

Vanguard hört sich nicht schlecht an aber das es anscheinend an extremen Spieler mangel handelt ist es wohl auch nicht so empfehlenswert.


----------



## Faith_sfx (28. Oktober 2008)

Dungeon and dragon online? weiß nicht wirklich viel über dieses spiel glaub da gibt auch dicke dungeons usw ^^ einfach mal googlen


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



openyoureyes schrieb:


> Dazu kanns nur eine Antwort geben: Vanguard
> Einfach riesig, sehr nette Quests, kleinere Bugs, unverständlicherweise kaum Spieler. Schade um das wirklich geniale Spiel, aber allein (bzw. mit wenigen Leuten) machts kaum Spass.



Ich glaub das war die richtige Antwort.

Würde mich persönlich tiereisch reizen das mal richtig zu spielen.

Leider keine Zeit, ausserdem ist es komplett Englisch, ich finde
deutsche Spiele gemütlicher so nach feierabend.

Aber Vanguard ist im PVE Bereich (was man so hört) doch durchaus
noch etwas weiter als EQ2.

Ansonsten sicher: Everquest2, WoW, Hdro (in der Reinfolge, wenns um
Instanzen geht.)

Falls jemand sich am Wording stösst: Nein in Vanguard sind die
Instanzen keine "Instanzen" - es gibt aber halt richtigen Raid Content,
der ist mit den "Instanz" Games durchaus vergleichbar (bzw. wohl
auch spannender in dem Falle).

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Nevaro (28. Oktober 2008)

Könnt es nicht sein das in W.A.R auch Ini's eingesetzt werden? (Ja ich weiss, es sind schon welche vorhanden)
Es müssen ja nicht 100% perfect gescriptete Monster Ini's sein, einfach nur ein Gebiet in dem es auf perfektes zusammenspiel zwischen den Gruppen Mitgliedern ankommt.


----------



## boogay (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde sagen, hol dir einfach eine Trial-Version zu jedem Game und dann hast doch einen eigenen Eindruck. Genauso würde ich sagen, dass Herr der Ringe Online und WoW wirklich schöne Spiele sind, was das PvE Content angeht. Ich möchte mich evtl. weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen das High-End-Content wirklich vorhanden ist, auch wenn man vielleicht Zeit investieren muss aber allgemein ist er da und wenn man sich mal hintersetzt kann man durchaus auch mit 2 bis 3 Abenden in der Woche an denen man mal 2,3 Stunden Zeit investiert um die eine oder andere Instanz zu besuchen.

Bei Lotro bin ich nicht wirklich weit gekommen, dazu kann ich nicht viel zu sagen aber was ich von Bekannten mitbekomme scheint recht hübsch zu sein und soll auch gut Spaß machen, wie man meint . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ja ich würde sagen, wenn man ein schönes Spiel haben will sollte man echt zu Lotro gehen, denn die Spielewelt wird vom Aussehen nicht mehr getoppt. Meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG boogay


----------



## Nevaro (28. Oktober 2008)

Da ich mir W.A.R schon gehohlt hab werde ich mir mal eine Trial von Lotro hohlen und schauen was mir vom Gameplay besser gefällt.
Danke für eure raschen und hilfsreichen Antworten.

Mfg Nevaro

(kann ge/closed werden)


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



boogay schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, hol dir einfach eine Trial-Version zu jedem Game und dann hast doch einen eigenen Eindruck. Genauso würde ich sagen, dass Herr der Ringe Online und WoW wirklich schöne Spiele sind, was das PvE Content angeht. Ich möchte mich evtl. weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen das High-End-Content wirklich vorhanden ist, auch wenn man vielleicht Zeit investieren muss aber allgemein ist er da und wenn man sich mal hintersetzt kann man durchaus auch mit 2 bis 3 Abenden in der Woche an denen man mal 2,3 Stunden Zeit investiert um die eine oder andere Instanz zu besuchen.
> 
> Bei Lotro bin ich nicht wirklich weit gekommen, dazu kann ich nicht viel zu sagen aber was ich von Bekannten mitbekomme scheint recht hübsch zu sein und soll auch gut Spaß machen, wie man meint .
> 
> ...



leider fürchte ich wird das nicht funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um bei Vanguard, aber irgendwo auch bei EQ2, das PVE zu sehen zu
bekommen, muss man erstmal leveln, das ist wohl vor allem bei
vanguard recht einsam am Anfang...

Daher nützt es leider nichts nur anzutesten, man muss lesen und sich
entscheiden.

Ansonsten wird man auf die Mainstream dingers automatisch gedrängt
(hdro in dem falle) - ohne die anderen wirklich kennengelernt zu haben,
und im Endgame kommt die böse Überraschung... ,)

(oder auch nicht, weil man die Konkurrenz ja nicht gesehen hatte)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Teal (28. Oktober 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Statt WoW würde ich dir Herr der Ringe Online empfehlen, gefällt mir persönlich besser.


Was PvE angeht muss ich hier zustimmen. Hat mir auch mit am Besten gefallen von den "großen" MMORPGs.


----------



## Dannie (28. Oktober 2008)

Google ist dein Freund 

Wow








Mr.P deine siggi is zu gr0ß xD


----------



## boogay (28. Oktober 2008)

@Erwo 

Ich kann dazu leider nichts sagen, ich kann halt nur aus Erfahrungen sprechen und da ich auch mal 2Monate Lotro gespielt habe, war das das Einzige Spiel, welches neben WoW und nun WaR noch in Frage kam, bloß das WaR kein PvE Spiel ist wissen wir ja nun alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal du hast recht, mit der Annahme, dass das nicht reichen wird mit den Trial-Keys, bloß eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich jetzt nicht, weil die meisten Leute ja nichts bezahlen wollen um ein Spiel antesten zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne danke für deine Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG Boogay


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



boogay schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du hast recht, mit der Annahme, dass das nicht reichen wird mit den Trial-Keys, bloß eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich jetzt nicht, weil die meisten Leute ja nichts bezahlen wollen um ein Spiel antesten zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und damit hast Du völlig Recht, hier vermute ich leider auch das Hauptproblem
von Vanguard & Eve.

Schade dass!

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Crom1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du wissen willst was für dich gut genug ist dann musst du beidens probieren doch einfachmal mal10 Tage kostenlos WoW und dann mal noch HdrO


----------



## Ineluki-OA (28. Oktober 2008)

Liest eig keiner was der Threadersteller so schreibt? Er sagt doch das er WoW schon gespielt hat und jetzt was neues sucht. 

Zum Thema: Ich würde dir auch mal empfehlen dir Vanguard anzuschauen, hat sich seit Realease wirklich verbessert und ist extrem umfangreich. LotRO hat eine spitzen Atmosphäre, allerdings ist der Endcontent nicht so umfangreich im Bereich Instanzen.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (29. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo da der Vote bei ist:

Vanguard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Spiel, leider sehr wenig Spieler, aber einfach toll, bestes Crafting, sehr viel Gruppencontent, vielseitige Klassen, einfach gut!



Thurgom schrieb:


> Ach, ein Elysium Member.
> Grüsse von Edraithul, falls ihr uns noch kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde gerne zurückgrüßen, bin aber erst seit kurzem hier bei Elysium, da mein alter Vanguard Guild Leader (Gorthar) auch da drin ist, und mich übers Forum "entdeckt" hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du WoW schon gespielt hast und auf der Suche nach was Neuem bist ist die Sache mit den trail keys von den vorrednern sicher eine Lösung.
Wenn du nichts gegen ein Weltraumscenario hast und mit 4 stunden einleitungsgedöns kein problem hast ist EVE mal nen Blick wert.
Wenn du gegen knuffelpuffel graphics und schaumstoffschwerter nichts hast solltest du dir vielleicht mal Ragnarok anschauen.

Aber es müssen ja nun nicht immer die mainstream spiele sein.
es gibt genug auswahl zwischen den vielen silkroads und flyffs und wie sie alle heißen. wenn man wirklich auf der suche ist sollte man sich selbst ein bisschen mühe dabei geben denn nur dann kommt etwas interessantes dabei heraus.


----------



## Curumo (29. Oktober 2008)

ich würde mal klar auf Enthaltung tippen,  denn die 4 die zur Auswahl stehen sind viel zu wenig,
oder besser gesagt einfach nur main Stream,
als gutes PVE Spiel könnte ich auch , wie eigentlich immer DDO empfehlen, das ist ein Spiel das jenseits der Wertung liegt ^^
oder auch das wieder zum leben erweckte Ryzom ist alle mal ein besuch wert, Zauber und Fähigkeiten quasi selbst basteln, wo hat man das so in der Art noch?

das sind jetzt nur mal zwei die ich hier nenne, es gibt mehr als genug lohnenswerte PVE Spiele, man muss eben nur in den Schatten schauen

mfg Ragnir


----------



## Nevaro (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke für nochmehr Antworten, werde mich nun mal bei Vanguard anmelden und schauen wie es ist.
Nebenher noch in W.A.R bissl PvP'en dann wird das schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (29. Oktober 2008)

WoW hat zwar am meisten Spieler, aber bei weitem nicht das beste PvE. Das bieten alle genannten Spiele (EQ2, Vanguard, LotRo) um ein vielfaches mehr. Wundert ja auch nicht - WoW ist mehr so die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und bietet stabiles PvE und PvP, aber keins davon überwältigend gut. EQ2, Vanguard, LotRo sind praktisch reine PvE Spiele, das PvP dort ist jeweils schwach bis gar nicht vorhanden. Dafür ist das PvE ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Madrake (29. Oktober 2008)

WoW

40% PvP 60% PvE - Anteilsmäßig (im Moment)
hat einen sehr großen Highend Content - der im Moment und wohl auch in Zukunft für Gelegenheitsspieler leicht zu erreichen sind.

Meist (jedenfalls was ich dazu sagen kann), sehr nervende Leute unterwegs, flamer, lolzer - Möchtegerne, Besserwisser usw. (als Randomgruppen gesehen)

man kommt auch auf Level 70 ganz alleine, man braucht keine Gruppe dazu - jedoch um im Highend mitzuspielen sollte man das Gruppenspiel schon früh genug sich aneignen...

Grafisch Comicstil

diese "epische Gesülze" ist fast kein wirkliches Episch mehr, das hat bereits so gut wie jeder Highlevel Charakter an sich (minimum ein Teil - wenn nicht voll episch)

ist stark equiplastig

Story weicht sehr oft von den Büchern ab



HdrO

hab ich bisher nur als Gästeaccount

20% PvP 80% PvE
wer auf RP nicht viel Wert legt sollte doch lieber bei WoW bleiben... - da sehr viel Story in HdrO steckt...

bisher kaum Flamer begegnet bzw. die sind "bisher" noch in der Unterzahl

eine lineare epische storyline

Man kommt auch auf Level 50 durch solo questen - jedoch weiß ich nicht wie es dann mit der epischen Questreihe ausschaut - (soweit bin ich noch nicht^^)

grafisch besser als WoW (kein Comicstil)

nicht so equiplastig wie WoW

Story wird so nachempfunden/ gespielt wie es die Bücher erzählen (nicht nur die drei Filme - da wurden auch schon Passagen rausgenommen) - bzw. es wurden für das SPiel noch Passagen dazugefügt oder ausgeschmückt. Aber es kommt kein Widerspruch vor.

es fehlen laut manchen Aussagen eindeutig im Highend Bereich Raidinstanzen, aber durch das Detailverliebte Land Mittelerde macht das das wieder wett... - bzw. allgemein die Story


so hoffe ich konnte dir dabei helfen...


AoC ist noch nicht ausgreift udn WAR ist 70% PvP und 30% PvE



Edit: zu EQ2 und Vanguard kann ich nichts sagen^^ - und Fehler verbessert oben im Text


----------



## Bakual (30. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> HdrO
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Also so generell würd ich nicht sagen dass bei LotRo keine Widersprüche zu Tolkienuniversum zu finden seien. Es fängt schon dort an dass eine Elfe im selben Startgebiet anfängt wie die Zwerge und sie einander helfen sollen. Zwerge und Elfen - die beiden Völker die unter normalen Umständen einander nichtmal die Hand geben würden. In den Büchern geht das sehr lange bis sich Gimli und Legolas wirklich als Freunde betrachten, im Film kommt das auch recht gut rüber. Im Spiel gar nicht.

Ich erinnere mich noch gut als ich das erste Mal einloggte und mich genau solche Widersprüche davon abhielten das Spiel länger zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daneben wars zumindest damals so dass das Legooooolas und Kimli-Phänomen einfach zu ausgeprägt war. Ich hatte keine Probleme die Maximalanzahl Petitionen innert 5 Minuten nur mit Namensmeldungen zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (30. Oktober 2008)

Monster Hunter 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lbpy49biUc...feature=related


----------



## Madrake (31. Oktober 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Also so generell würd ich nicht sagen dass bei LotRo keine Widersprüche zu Tolkienuniversum zu finden seien. Es fängt schon dort an dass eine Elfe im selben Startgebiet anfängt wie die Zwerge und sie einander helfen sollen. Zwerge und Elfen - die beiden Völker die unter normalen Umständen einander nichtmal die Hand geben würden. In den Büchern geht das sehr lange bis sich Gimli und Legolas wirklich als Freunde betrachten, im Film kommt das auch recht gut rüber. Im Spiel gar nicht.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch gut als ich das erste Mal einloggte und mich genau solche Widersprüche davon abhielten das Spiel länger zu spielen.
> 
> ...



mag zwar sein... - aber da kann ich noch drüber wegsehen wie es im Moment in WoW ist...

- Questreihe in Hillsbrad Link -> Übertrifft so ziemlich alles was im Warcraft Buch Band 2 geschrieben wird...
- Malygos töten, Oberhaupt des blauen Drachenschwarms, und einen Tag später mit Hilfe des blauen Drachenschwarms Kil'Jaeden töten...
- Todesschwinge, auch bekannt als "Deathwing", als Questgeber für die Horde (Onypre), sowie für Siegel des Aufstiegs schon in PreBC implementieren, obwohl schon bekannt war, das noch mehr AddOns rauskommen sollten... - für mich gesehen eine saumäßige Dekradierung des Erdwächters - und nicht sinngemäß was er schon für Unheil angerichtet hatte...
- Kael'thas Sunstrider zweimal im Spiel??? oO obwohl sich da die Fraktionen erheblich streiten, die einen sagen er sei nicht tot in in der Raidinstanze, wenn man ihn bezwungen hatte - andre wiederrum sagen das er tot ist.
- noch in den Sternen... "Planeset" -> "Smaragdgrüner Traum" - obwohl diesen Traum nach den Bücher geschrieben nur Druiden betreten können... - wie sich das Blizzard vorstellt ohne noch viel größere Kontroversen aufzuziehen will ich nicht wissen...
- wer WC 3 gespielt hat, mit dem AddOn weiß das normal auch... - der Todesritter war Bestandteil der "Verlassenen", kämpfte an der Seite von Ghulen, Akolyten sowie Schreckenslords (Tichondrius nur zum Beispiel) - wie kommt das das der Todesritter plötzlich auf der Seite der "Guten" steht also Horde sowohl Allianz?



ich glaub die maßgeblichen Gegensätze sind nun erläutert... - bei HdRO läuft eine direkte "schon bekannte" Storyline ab, die sich nicht in sich selbst verzwickt... außer das schon von Beginn an Zwerge mit Elben im Startgebiet sich die Hand geben. Aber im weiteren Verlauf gibt es keine gewaltigen Kontroversen.

Edit: noch ein gravierender Punkt hinzugefügt...


----------



## Bakual (31. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> ich glaub die maßgeblichen Gegensätze sind nun erläutert... - bei HdRO läuft eine direkte "schon bekannte" Storyline ab, die sich nicht in sich selbst verzwickt... außer das schon von Beginn an Zwerge mit Elben im Startgebiet sich die Hand geben. Aber im weiteren Verlauf gibt es keine gewaltigen Kontroversen.


Ok, verglichen mit WoW (das ich nicht spiele) mag HdRo keine Widersprüche haben. Ich komme aber aus ner anderen Ecke und war sehr enttäuscht als ich die Widersprüche damals bei LotRo/HdRo sah. Kommt also sehr darauf an wie vewöhnt man schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cuddles 123 (1. November 2008)

Final Fantasy XI 

Geniales Spiel und neuerdings sogar in halbwegs Einsteigerfreundlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucranes (1. November 2008)

Moin,

Eq2 hat von allen Kandidaten mit Abstand am meisten PVE-Inhalte zu bieten. Selbst wenn man die XP für Mobkills ausgeschaltet hat, wird man bis lvl 80 längst nicht alles von der Welt gesehen haben. 

Es gibt elendig lang Questreihen, die einen tief in die Geschichte eintauchen lassen. Rein quantitativ ist Eq2 von keinem der anderen Kandidaten zu schlagen, allein schon aufgrund der 4 Addons und der 3 Abenteuerpakete. Über die Qualität kann man sich aufgrund der Unterschiedlichkeit der Atmosphäre und der Lore sicherlich streiten, aber für mich liegt Eq2 auch in dieser Hinsicht ganz vorne.


----------



## Curumo (2. November 2008)

Lucranes schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Eq2 hat von allen Kandidaten mit Abstand am meisten PVE-Inhalte zu bieten. Selbst wenn man die XP für Mobkills ausgeschaltet hat, wird man bis lvl 80 längst nicht alles von der Welt gesehen haben.
> 
> Es gibt elendig lang Questreihen, die einen tief in die Geschichte eintauchen lassen. Rein quantitativ ist Eq2 von keinem der anderen Kandidaten zu schlagen, allein schon aufgrund der 4 Addons und der 3 Abenteuerpakete. Über die Qualität kann man sich aufgrund der Unterschiedlichkeit der Atmosphäre und der Lore sicherlich streiten, aber für mich liegt Eq2 auch in dieser Hinsicht ganz vorne.




Tut mir Leid das ich so etwas einwerfen muss aber ich denke mal es ist deine Persönliche Wahrnehmung das kein anderes Spiel mit Lore oder Kontent aufnehmen kann.
Es ist nunja ... wie immer ein wenig seltsam wenn eine Person direkt ode4r indirekt behauptet den Markt zu kennen, er ist groß er ist weit und die schönsten Blumen wachsen eh im Schatten
soll jetzt kein geflame darstellen, ich denke das haben wir hier in diesen Forum nicht nötig, sondern einfach der Hinweis das du es so siehst.
so back to the Topic

FFXI ist wahrlich ebenso zu empfehlen, wenn der Einstieg leichter gemacht wurde, habe da keine Informationen vielleicht kann cuddles sich da mal zu Wort melden wie denn Veränderungen statt gefunden haben und in welcher Art. Mich persönlich würde es auch interessieren.
so das wars erst mal von mir over and out


----------



## Bakual (3. November 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid das ich so etwas einwerfen muss aber ich denke mal es ist deine Persönliche Wahrnehmung das kein anderes Spiel mit Lore oder Kontent aufnehmen kann.
> Es ist nunja ... wie immer ein wenig seltsam wenn eine Person direkt ode4r indirekt behauptet den Markt zu kennen, er ist groß er ist weit und die schönsten Blumen wachsen eh im Schatten
> soll jetzt kein geflame darstellen, ich denke das haben wir hier in diesen Forum nicht nötig, sondern einfach der Hinweis das du es so siehst.
> so back to the Topic
> ...


FFXI ist Loretechnisch auch gut, aber primär wegen der erzählten Geschichte über alle Level hinweg. Wenn man die FF Reihe sonst nicht kennt (wie ich) merkt man von der Welt dahinter nicht allzuviel, war zumindest mein Eindruck damals als ichs noch spielte. Bei EQ2 ist das etwas anders. Die ganze Hintergrundgeschichte wird da über viele verschiedene Quests erzählt, manche länger (oder sehr lang, sogenannte Signaturquests und Erbequests), manche auch kürzer. Wie FFXI ist EQ2 ebenfalls ein Spiel aus einer ganzen Reihe Spiele die alle im selben Universum spielen, neben EQ1 (dem Original) und EQ2 gibts noch einige Ableger (zB EQOA, LoN).


----------



## cuddles 123 (3. November 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid das ich so etwas einwerfen muss aber ich denke mal es ist deine Persönliche Wahrnehmung das kein anderes Spiel mit Lore oder Kontent aufnehmen kann.
> Es ist nunja ... wie immer ein wenig seltsam wenn eine Person direkt ode4r indirekt behauptet den Markt zu kennen, er ist groß er ist weit und die schönsten Blumen wachsen eh im Schatten
> soll jetzt kein geflame darstellen, ich denke das haben wir hier in diesen Forum nicht nötig, sondern einfach der Hinweis das du es so siehst.
> so back to the Topic
> ...



Kann ich! ^^

Die meisten Neuerungen kamen wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar erst mit dem letzten Patch. Angefangen mit dem Tutorial zu dem ich nicht all zuviel sagen kann habs nur mal kurz mit nem neuen Mule angetestet. Damit bekommt man zum beispiel schon ziemlich früh den ersten EXP Bonus Ring kostenlos. Dann wurden die Exp für Decend Challeng und Easy prey Mobs erhöht und die Level Sync Funktion wurde eingeführt. Was bedeutet das jetzt z.B. ein LVL 73 problemlos mit einem LVL 15 in einer Party leveln kann. Natürlich wird der 73 dann auf LVL 15 angepasst bzw der Party Leader kann das LVL anpassen.

Edit: @Bakual 

Eigentlich Spielt kein Final Fantasy Spiel im Selben Universum wie die anderen. Wenn man mal von XII und X-2 absieht.


----------



## David (3. November 2008)

HdRO ist ein sehr schön gemachtes Spiel, aber es fehlt mir persönlich an einem so tollen Interface, wie es WoW hat.
Von daher stimme ich ganz klar für WoW!


----------



## Curumo (3. November 2008)

@cuddles kann schon verstehen Warum du das Tutorial nicht kennst
sich extra nen neuen Charaslot kaufen wäre bestimmt eh sagen wir mal unwirtschaftlich
aber vielleicht sehe ichs mir irgendwann mal wieder an, wenn Zeit und Geld da ist

danke für die Infos


----------



## Lucranes (4. November 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid das ich so etwas einwerfen muss aber ich denke mal es ist deine Persönliche Wahrnehmung das kein anderes Spiel mit Lore oder Kontent aufnehmen kann.
> Es ist nunja ... wie immer ein wenig seltsam wenn eine Person direkt ode4r indirekt behauptet den Markt zu kennen, er ist groß er ist weit und die schönsten Blumen wachsen eh im Schatten
> soll jetzt kein geflame darstellen, ich denke das haben wir hier in diesen Forum nicht nötig, sondern einfach der Hinweis das du es so siehst.



Stimmt, ich maße mir nicht an den ganzen Markt zu kennen. Aber zumindest die in der Umfrage genannten Kandidaten meine ich einschätzen zu können und behaupte, dass sie EQ2 hinsichtlich des quantitativen PVE-Umfanges nicht schlagen können.


----------



## Bakual (4. November 2008)

cuddles schrieb:


> Eigentlich Spielt kein Final Fantasy Spiel im Selben Universum wie die anderen. Wenn man mal von XII und X-2 absieht.


Oh, das wusste ich nichtmal. Dachte das sei ähnlich wie bei der EQ Reihe wo man verschiedene Gegenden wiedererkennt wenn man die vorherigen Titel kennt.
Das ist bei EQ2 vorallem in den neueren Expansionen ganz nett gemacht. Die Welt hat sich zwar durch eine Katastrophe welche durch den Zwist der Götter verursacht wurde sehr verändert, aber man erkennt immer wieder Landstriche oder Gebäude wieder. Oder alte Gegenstände aus dem ersten EQ tauchen wieder auf als mächtige Artefakte und so weiter. Auch einige NPCs die man aus EQ1 kennt tauchen in EQ2 wieder auf, manche als Geist (Newbiekiller Holly aus der Karanaebene) und andere als deren Nachkommen (zB Fippy Darkpaw the 12th). Das gibt schon ne coole Athmosphäre.


----------

